# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الفرق بين التصوف والزهد

## محمد طه شعبان

عمر الدبوي:


أولا نسأل الله أن يبارك لكم في هذا الموقع، وأن يعيننا على فضح أهل البدع من الصوفية والاباضية والرافضة وغيرهم. 
ما الفرق بين التصوف والزهد؟ 
هل التصوف كلمة مرادفة للزهد ؟ 
يقول الامام أبو الفرج ابن الجوزي في كتابه تلبيس ابليس: 
"الصوفية من جملة الزهاد وقد ذكرنا تلبيس ابليس على الزهاد الا أن الصوفية انفردوا عن الزهاد بصفات وأحوال وتوسموا بسمات فاحتجنا الى افرادهم بالذكر، والتصوف كان ابتداؤها الزهد الكلي ثم ترخص المنتسبون اليها بالسماع والرقص فمال اليهم طلاب الآخرة من العوام لما يظهرونه من التزهد، وما اليهم طلاب الدنيا لما يرون عندهم من الراحة واللعب.." 
فالتصوف اذا أخص من الزهد ! 
فالزهاد هم الذين تعلقوا بالزهد والتعبد وتخلوا عن الدنيا وانقطعوا الى العبادة ،،، واما الصوفية فقد زادوا على ذلك أمورا محدثة تفردوا بها مثل المكاشفات والذوق والوجد والسماع والمحاضرة والشطح، فابتدعوا بذلك أمورا جديدة في دين الله، ضلوا بسببها وأضلوا، فذمهم الأئمة الأعلام وسنذكر شيئا من أقوالهم فيهم. 
ويقول ابن الجوزي في كتابه تلبس ابليس: 
"فالتصوف مذهب معروف يزيد على الزهد ويدل على الفرق بينهما أن الزهد لم يذمه أحد وقد ذموا التصوف على ما سيأتي ذكره وصنف لهم عبد الكريم بن هوازن القشيري كتاب الرسالة فذكر فيها العجائب من الكلام في الفناء والبقاء والقبض والبسط والوقت والحال والوجد والتجلي والمحاضرة والمكاشفة واللوائح والطوالع ... الى غير ذلك من التخليط الذي ليس بشيء وتفسيره أعجب منه.." 
بعد أن عرفنا الفرق بين الزهد والتصوف سنذكر شيئا من أقوال الأئمة الأعلام: 
الامام الشافعي 
يقول الامام الشافعي - رحمه الله - : 
"لو أن رجلاً تصوف أول النهار، لا يأتي الظهر حتى يصير أحمق،وما لزم الصوفية أربعين يوماً فعاد إليه عقله" تلبيس ابليس لابن الجوزي. 
ويقول الامام الشافعي - رحمه الله - في موضع آخر: 
"تركت بالعراق شيئاً يقال له (التغبير) ،أحدثه الزنادقة،ويصدُّ  ون الناس عن القرآن" روى ذلك الخلال في الأمر بالمرعوف والنهي عن المنكر 36،وأبو نعيم في الحلية 9/146،وابن الجوزي 244-249) وقال الألباني إسناده صحيح،وكذلك ابن القيم في الإغاثة (1/229). 
والتغبير هو ما يقوم به الوفية من شعر يزهد في الدنيا يغني به مغن فيضرب الحاضرين على نطع أو مخده على توقيع غنائه،كما قال ابن القيم. 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله بعد هذه الكلمة: 
"وما ذكره الشافعي رضي الله عنه من أنه من إحداث الزنادقة كلام إمام خبير بأصول الإسلام،فإن هذا السماع لم يرغب فيه ودعو إليه في الأصل إلا من اتهم بالزندقة....إلى آخر كلامه رحمه الله" 11/570 ..

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الامام أبو زرعة الرازي 
نكتفي بما قاله في الامام الحارث بن أسد المحاسبي وهو من أئمة أهل السنة الا أنه حذر منه لما يتكلم فيه من أمور خيالية عن الجنة والنار من غير استناد للأدلة لأجل وعظ الناس. 
قال الامام أبو زرعة: 
قال البرذعى : سئل أبو زرعة عن المحاسبى و كتبه ، فقال للسائل : إياك و هذه الكتب بدع و ضلالات ، عليك بالأثر فإنك تجد فيه ما يغنيك عن هذه الكتب . قيل له : فى هذه الكتب عبرة ، فقال : من لم يكن له فى كتاب الله عبرة فليس له فى هذه عبرة ، بلغكم أن مالكا أو الثورى أو الأوزاعى أو الأئمة صنفوا كتبا فى الخطرات و الوساوس و هذه الأشياء ، هؤلاء قوم قد خالفوا أهل العلم يأتونا مرة بالمحاسبى و مرة بعبد الرحيم الديبلى و مرة بحاتم الأصم . ثم قال : ما أسرع الناس إلى البدع . 
"تهذيب التهذيب" 2/135 
هذا قوله في الامام الحارث فماذا عن هؤلاء الصوفية الذين ابتدعوا امورا لا اصل لها في الدين !! 
قال الذهبي مُعلقاً على كلام أبي زرعة في ميزان الاعتدال 1/431: 
" وأين مثل الحارث؟فكيف لو رأى أبو زرعة تصانيف المتأخرين كالقوت لأبي طالب،وأين مثل القوت!كيف لو رأى بهجة الأسرار لابن جهضم،وحقائق التفسير للسلمي لطار لُبُّه. 
كيف لو رأى تصانيف أبي حامد الطوسي في ذلك على كثرة ما في الإحياء من الموضوعات؟!! (يعني كتاب أبو حامد الغزالي الطوسي الإحياء) 
كيف لو رأى الغنية للشيخ عبدالقادر!كيف لو رأى فصوص الحكم والفتوحات المكية؟! 
بلى لما كان لسان الحارث لسان القوم في ذلك العصر كان معاصره ألف إمام في الحديث،فيهم مثل أحمد بن حنبل وابن راهويه،ولما صار أئمة الحديث مثل ابن الدخميس،وابن حانه كان قطب العارفين كصاحب الفصوص وابن سفيان.نسأل الله العفو والمسامحة آمين."

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ابن عقيل الحنبلي 
قال: 
"ما على الشريعة أضر من المتكلمين والمتصوفيين،فهؤ  لاء المتكلمون يفسدون عقائد الناس بتوهمات شبهات العقول،وهؤلاء المتصوفة يفسدون الأعمال ويهدمون قوانين الأديان.فالذي يقول:حدثني قلبي عن ربي فقد استغنى عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،وقد خبرت طريقة الفريقين فغاية هؤلاء المتكلمين الشك،وغاية هؤلاء المتصوفة الشطح" تلبيس إبليس لابن الجوزي 
العباس بن المنصور الحنبلي 
قال في كتابه البرهان في معرفة عقائد أهل الأديان: 
"ولم يشذ أحد منهم -أي أهل السنة والجماعة- سوى فرقة واحدة تسمت بالصوفية يتقربون لأهل السنة وليسوا منهم وقد خالفوهم في الإعتقاد والأفعال". 
الامام الطرطوشي المالكي 
‏وفي كتاب المستطرف في مادة عجل : نقل القرطبي عن سيدي أبي بكر الطرطوشي رحمها الله تعالى أنه سئل عن قوم يجتمعون في مكان فيقرءون من القرآن ثم ينشد لهم الشعر فيرقصون ويطربون ثم يضرب لهم بعد ذلك بالدف والشبابة هل الحضور معهم حلال أم حرام ؟ فقال : مذهب الصوفية أن هذه بطالة وجهالة وضلالة وما الإسلام إلا كتاب الله وسنة رسوله , وأما الرقص والتواجد فأول من أحدثه أصحاب السامري لما اتخذوا العجل , فهذه الحالة هي عبادة العجل , وإنما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أصحابه في جلوسهم كأنما على رءوسهم الطير مع الوقار والسكينة , فينبغي لولاة الأمر وفقهاء الإسلام أن يمنعوهم من الحضور في المساجد وغيرها ولا يحل لأحد يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن يحضر معهم ولا يعينهم على باطلهم . هذا مذهب الشافعي وأبي حنيفة ومالك وأحمد بن حنبل رحمهم الله تعالى انتهى . ‏ 
عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الامام المفسر القرطبي 
قال : "وأما ما ابتدعه الصوفية في ذلك - في الرقص والغناء - فمن قبيل ما لا يختلف في تحريمه , لكن النفوس الشهوانية غلبت على كثير ممن ينسب إلى الخير , حتى لقد ظهرت من كثير منهم فعلات المجانين والصبيان , حتى رقصوا بحركات متطابقة وتقطيعات متلاحقة , وانتهى التواقح بقوم منهم إلى أن جعلوها من باب القرب وصالح الأعمال , وأن ذلك يثمر سني الأحوال وهذا - على التحقيق - من آثار الزندقة , وقول أهل المخرفة والله المستعان ا ه . " 
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري 
الامام ابن حجر العسقلاني 
قال تعليقا على قول القرطبي: 
"وينبغي أن يعكس مرادهم ويقرأ " سيئ " عوض النون الخفيفة المكسورة بغير همز بمثناة تحتانية ثقيلة مهموزا ." 
الامام أبو الفرج ابن الجوزي 
قال - رحمه الله - في كتابه تلبيس ابليس، بعد أن ذكر تلبيس ابليس على الصوفية في السماع والرقص والوجد: 
"قال الفقهاء من أصحابنا لا تقبل شهادة المغني والرقاص والله الموفق". 
وقال الامام ابن الجوزي في كتاب احياء علوم الدين للمتصوف ابي حامد الغزالي:
"قلت سبحان الله من أخرج أبا حامد من دائرة الفقه بتصنيفه كتاب الاحياء فليته لم يقل فيه مثل هذا الذي لا يحل، والعجب منه أنه يحكيه ويستحسنه ويسمي أصحابه أرباب أحوال !!" 
وقال أيضا معلقا على قصة ينقلها الغزالي في كتابه الاحياء: 
"..فما أرخص ما باع أبو حامد الغزالي الفقه بالتصوف.." 
العز بن عبد السلام 
في المعيار المعرب (11/29) : 
سُئل الشيخ عزالدين بن عبدالسلام عن جماعة من أهل الخير والصلاح والورع يجتمعون في وقت فينشدُ لهم مُنشد: 
فأجاب: 
الرقص بدعة لا يتعاطاه إلا ناقص عقل،ولا يصلح إلا للنساء .. 
وهي كذلك في فتاويه ص163 كما نقل ذلك الشيخ عبدالله الصالح البراك وقد نقلها وأثبتها الحافظ التونسي الزبيدي رحمه الله في المرآة. 
الكرماني 
قال: 
"‏قال الكرماني : معنى كذب عليه نسب الكلام كاذبا إليه سواء كان عليه أو له انتهى قال القاري : وبهذا يندفع زعم من جوز وضع الأحاديث للتحريض على العبادة كما وقع لبعض الصوفية الجهلة في وضع أحاديث في فضائل السور وفي الصلاة الليلية والنهارية وغيرهما(1) , والأظهر أن تعديته بعلى لتضمين معنى الافتراء " تحفة الأحوذي 
(1) هذا هو السبب في انتشار البدع بينهم، فقد اخترعوا صلوات ودعوات لا اصل لها مثل الأحزاب الصوفية والعبادات المستحدثة كصلاة ليلة الأحد ودعاء يوم الاثنين وصلاة ليلة عاشوراء...فالله المستعان !! 
هذا غيض من فيض ،،، فما أرخص ما باعوا الفقه والعلم بالتصوف والخرافات 
**اقتبست بعض النصوص من موضوع أخي أبو عمر المنهجي (ومضات من كلام الأئمة الأعلام والدعاة الكرام في الصوفية) 
http://www.saaid.net/feraq/sufyah/52.htm

----------

